# theWord Bible software



## Clay7926 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey all, 

Is anyone using theWord bible software (http://www.theword.gr/)? I downloaded it a few days ago, and I LOVE it!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Aug 2, 2009)

I just downloaded Henry. Will let you know how it works for me. Thanks


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 3, 2009)

Henry,

I just downloaded it too. It looks quite elegant and flexible, albeit somewhat busy.

My guess is that importing version 9 e-sword modules will have to be done on a one-by-one basis. Yech! You try converting 1,534 books!

If you find out otherwise or a shortcut to conversion, PLEASE let me know.

They are having a free training session in Southern California on August 13. The trainer is giving away a CD with the program and modules to every person who attends the two hour evening session. http://www.theword.gr/index.php?article.workshop&l=english


----------



## jason d (Aug 3, 2009)

i use to use it, but i found e-sword to be better as far as free Bible software goes


----------



## Clay7926 (Aug 3, 2009)

jason d said:


> i use to use it, but i found e-sword to be better as far as free Bible software goes



Have you upgraded to e-sword 9, or are you keeping 8? What do you think of 9 so far?


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 3, 2009)

Henry,

Ver 9 is very fast and has an uncluttered interface. I'm keeping an open mind and even planning on attending the training event in So. Cal. next week to give it a fair trial. My opinion so far . . . every piece of Bible software is better for some things than any of the others. With HD capacity cheap and plentiful, why choose between them? e-Sword, theWord, and Word Search are my fastest programs. Biblesoft, Libronix, Quick Verse, and Pradis are useful for specialty books and certain kinds of searches. Thanks for the tip. I'm anxious to try it out more thoroughly.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 14, 2009)

OK, last night I went to a free training session for theWord. They gave each of us a CD with 3 GBs of books, including hundreds of solid resources and some chaff (it was at Calvary Chapel Costa Mesa so they put on some of the Chuck Smith stuff).

Frankly, I agree with the guy who has been putting out hundreds of e-Sword resources and plans to shift over from Ver. 9 of e-Sword to theWord when he says that theWord blows e-Sword away.

* Lightning fast searches
* Extreme potential of customization (probably much more than anyone needs or could want)
* Ability to have the Strong's numbers appear as the Hebrew or Greek Lemma rather than as a stupid number in the interlinear displays.
* It has more whistles and bells than ANY software in my library (Libronix, WordSearch, e-Sword, Pradis, BibleSoft, QuickVerse, Ages, etc.).
* It is also available with the program in a host of languages (in case you were using it with a Spanish speaker or person from the third world with a different language than Englsih). This is a simple setting in configuration that depends only on how many languages you installed with your program (I only have the option for English or Spanish). So, if instead of file, view, tools, window, help you want to see archivo, ver, herrmientas, ventana, ayuda, you can do it (Same with a half dozen other languages if you install them).
* They have an option where you can install the entire program onto a flashdrive (4GB and more flash drives are DIRT CHEAP now). This allows you to carry your library with you and run it from ANY computer!!!
* It is FREE!
* Did I mention that it is FREE?

Downside: e-Sword and WordSearch have a much less cluttered default set-up. You can configure theWord to be clean but it woud involve turning off some of the toolbars during your setting of preferences.

Currently there are more third party modules available in e-Sword (I have 1500+ of them on my laptop), but that is likely to change as David Cox (E-Sword Modules Locator Database) transfers his entire e-Sword library to TW format.

No program satisfies me fully and none of them seem to have all of the stuff I like or want. However, theWord 3 is a dynamite new piece of software that should be considered by anyone who struggles with not having the money to buy the resources that they want to use. Free is good!

As I noted, there will be more solidly Reformed material appearing in theWord format all of the time. What is there now is good classic stuff, much of it Reformed. But more will be forthcoming.

BTW - you can also "make" your own modules and the program automatically hyperlinks the Bible texts for you.

Did I mention that this is FREE?


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 14, 2009)

I thought you might like a reference to a review of the the two software programs by a long-time user: http://www.davidcox.com.mx/e-swordmodules/compareesword.html
Then, here is the comment on why he was changing to theWord:
DCOX: E-Sword version 9


----------



## Jake (Aug 14, 2009)

I tried it. Looks pretty nice, although I keep going back to my normal Bibletime and Gnomesword (depending on computer) that I am used to. 

The Word works perfectly under WINE for anyway on Linux (or Mac I suppose).


----------

